# K1 filter media better or Sponge filter?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

anybody heard of K1 filter media?

i am currently using 2 air driven sponge filters for backup of my main OHF 1650L/hr filter.
tank size is 67 gallons.

i was thinking will it be more useful and effective to air driven two K1 filter instead?

thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sponge filters have performed very well for me. I wouldn't switch myself. I don't think there'd be any realized gain.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The K1 would only work better if the total surface area available to bacteria was greater than what is available on whatever sponge filters you were using.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

cant go wrong with sponge filter as internal filter :thumb: CHEAP effective filtration


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

i was thinking of using this below as a K1 filter :lol:

_Commercial link removed per forum policy. None are permitted in the open discussion forum. Use pics/descriptions, etc instead._

this is definitely larger than my sponge filters
i intend to get 2 of these at each corner of my 67 gallon tank, i believe each of these can hold 1L or more of K1 media. so i will have 2L of K1. 

any thoughts?

thanks



BillD said:


> The K1 would only work better if the total surface area available to bacteria was greater than what is available on whatever sponge filters you were using.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The size of the filter doesn't necessarily indicate how much surface to volume area is on the media.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello bill

k1 is a moving media. it has a huge surface area.

_Commercial link removed._



BillD said:


> The size of the filter doesn't necessarily indicate how much surface to volume area is on the media.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _As the Kaldnes media moves within the filter, it causes the old dead bacteria on the outside to be displaced. This makes space for new younger heavier feeding bacteria to rapidly colonise. _


When I see claims made like this, it raises my eyebrows a bit. It may be a fine product with lots of surface area, but causes the manufacturer to lose some credibility in my eyes.

I'd also suggest that the expense of it is totally unnecessary unless you're struggling with keeping ammonia/nitrite levels down. In which case, there are other solutions besides buying expensive biomedia. Doesn't address the source of the problem.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello sir

this is a very new and popular filter media K1 now in asia.
it was previously used only in fish farms and Koi ponds.
alot of hobbyists in asia changed to this media K1.

i have yet to test it... will update when there is good results 



prov356 said:


> > _As the Kaldnes media moves within the filter, it causes the old dead bacteria on the outside to be displaced. This makes space for new younger heavier feeding bacteria to rapidly colonise. _
> 
> 
> When I see claims made like this, it raises my eyebrows a bit. It may be a fine product with lots of surface area, but causes the manufacturer to lose some credibility in my eyes.
> ...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I do realize that K1 is designed as a large surface area media, and it works very well. What I don't know is what the surface area to volume is, which to me is good way to compare relative value and efficiency.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello sir

ya i need to try them out.
somebody in U-tube used a 2L coke bottle and fill up with K1 media powered by just a airpump.

it is only a purely bio filter not a mech filter. will be useful for overcrowded african tanks i susposed.

cheers!



BillD said:


> I do realize that K1 is designed as a large surface area media, and it works very well. What I don't know is what the surface area to volume is, which to me is good way to compare relative value and efficiency.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The bottle filter I saw had a prefilter at the bottom of the lift tube.


----------

